# Removing pinstripes



## phaticehuertas (Aug 24, 2016)

So I have a dark blue cruze how would I remove the ugly white pinstripes which seem to be just tapped on thanks 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GM hasn't used pinstripes since the 1990 model year. Any car that has them after that were applied as aftermarket items. 

Snap-on sells a tool for removing pinstripes. It's like a pencil eraser on a rotary tool.

https://store.snapon.com/Pinstripe-Removal-Tool-Removal-Tool-Pin-Stripe-P650767.aspx


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I used these on our 2012 Cruzes pin stripes, worked great.

https://www.amazon.com/Wheel-Sticke...472412658&sr=8-2&keywords=vinyl+decal+remover


----------



## phaticehuertas (Aug 24, 2016)

BlueTopaz said:


> I used these on our 2012 Cruzes pin stripes, worked great.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wheel-Sticke...472412658&sr=8-2&keywords=vinyl+decal+remover


How is it on the paint? 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## phaticehuertas (Aug 24, 2016)

I think my pinstripes were clear coated over 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

phaticehuertas said:


> I think my pinstripes were clear coated over
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Then your car has been repainted and likely also been in a collision.


----------



## phaticehuertas (Aug 24, 2016)

No its hasn't been lol is a one owner 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

phaticehuertas said:


> No its hasn't been lol is a one owner
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Then they are not clear coated.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That vinyl pin stripping, get hard as a rock and cracks, wasn't even aware of the eraser wheels, used a heat gun to soften it, and plastic putty knife with the edge ground to a sharp point. Then mineral spirits to clean off the residue.

But this was some time ago. Got a kick out of the Snap-air tool, when I got interested in doing body work, purchased a bunch of air tools, but these things can really overload an air compressor, and air tools were the thing, so switched over to electric with all except an in-line sander.

Also curious about those eraser wheels attacking that rock hard vinyl without affecting the paint. These new water based paints are more like plaster than that hard shell finish.

We were forced by the EPA to go water based, they don't like solvents, not even for cleaning, so we had to switch to acids. Feel acids were worse on us then solvents, was vented anyway, but you cannot argue with the EPA. Water based paints are better today, but when we first used them, a whole new bunch of problems.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

phaticehuertas said:


> How is it on the paint?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Just take your time and let the wheel do the work. No damage to the paint. Most body shops use this method to remove decals. You just clean up the area with normal washing and then go back over it with a good wax.


----------

